# Mahal pa rin kita



## tagalogstudent

My Filipina girlfriend got mad at me for something.  I don't know what she was mad at me for, but she almost broke up with me over it.  A few days ago, she apologized and asked me to take her back.  At the end of her message, she had the words "mahal paren kita."

Ok, I know that "mahal kita" means "I love you," but what does Mahal PAREN kita mean?  I tried translating it in translate.google.com, but it only came out as "We love paren."

Other variations that I know of include:

Mahal na mahal kita ("I love you very much.")
Mahal din kita ("I love you, too.")
Mahal kita sa lahat ng aking puso. ("I love you with all my heart.")

But, paren is a new one for me.

What did she mean?


----------



## niernier

It's mahal *pa rin* kita which means "I still love you". 

I think that "I love you with all my heart." is not correctly translated. I suppose that it should be, "Minamahal kita ng buong puso."

Also, if you are not yet informed, you are welcome to post in the Tagalog and Filipino languages forum


----------



## tagalogstudent

niernier said:


> Also, if you are not yet informed, you are welcome to post in the Tagalog and Filipino languages forum


Didn't know there WAS one!


----------

